# Organic Peat Humus. Yes or No.



## FLA Funk (Apr 17, 2008)

I just recieved two bags of organic peat humus and I am wondering whether it is suitable for mj growth. Has anyone used this before and if so what was your outcome. I also have a bag of organic potting soil, a bag of vermiculite, and a bag of composted cow manure. This is all I have to work with. Please help a second timer.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2008)

adment with it in a mix but dont use it by itself. this ? has been asked a million times. use the search feature here- it will answer most all of your ?s quick and easy.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2008)

if you click the toolbar search feature, then click advanced search- enter in "search titles only"

that will help narrow down the number of threads you get linked to after searching.

hope that helps


----------

